# Mag mount lightbar owners



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

What do you guys put under your magnets to stop it from leaving marks? I heard that they rust up and leave marks. I'm sure this must have been posted somewhere but couldn't find it.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I usually use a piece of tape. Don't go to think or the bar will slide off the roof if you pass a semi coming at you, or are going down the highway. Usually 1 piece per mag.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Star Warning Systems (manufacturer of the bars we use) generally provides a set of black, round stickers that you can either stick to the bottom of your magnets, or the roof. I find them easier to apply to the magnets so I don[t have to try to aim the bar at a specific location on the roof. I have friends that swear by the other method though.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Same here on the tape thing, I put about 3 layers of DUCT tape on the bottom of the magnet as well as the side to keep rust from forming. If you leave the bar on to long and the sides are exposed to rust they will start dripping rust spots on your roof. Mine is noticeable due to the white truck.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

duct tape. thickness depends on the strength of you magnets. ive seen 1 piece on lights work great, but ive also seen one piece too thin and the edges wear through the tape and scratch the roof.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

I use the covers of a pringles can...


----------



## amscapes03 (Nov 24, 2003)

Non-Slip Drawer Liner. That thin black foam stuff used to line a tool box with. HD has it. Get a roll for 10 bucks or less and cut it to the foot print of your light bar. Works awesome, and leaves no marks.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Mine came with little rubber covers over the magnets.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

http://www.awdirect.com/bruise-tape-bt260/tow-lights/

http://www.awdirect.com/rubber-magnet-covers-mb100/tow-lights/

or they make suction cup mounts for lightbars


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

Hey ATVRIDER, you want the light..check PM's


----------



## ff1241 (Dec 4, 2010)

I use large flat refrigerator magnets.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

How do you like the sound off light? I think i would also use Green Bay magnets like that too...LOL.........GO PATS.....


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

7d9_z28;1181086 said:


> duct tape. thickness depends on the strength of you magnets. ive seen 1 piece on lights work great, but ive also seen one piece too thin and the edges wear through the tape and scratch the roof.


That's why I put 3 coats on. I did upgraded the magnets, I have a Whelan Mini Liberty, cost me almost $ 800.00 with additions and I don't want it falling off.

I did just order a roll of that Bruise Tape from AW direct, that stuff look perfect !


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have used an old door magnet before........but mostly duct tape....


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

atvriderinmass;1180838 said:


> What do you guys put under your magnets to stop it from leaving marks?QUOTE]
> 
> Nothing, when the truck isn't being used for work the lightbars are not on there. Thats the point of buying a magnetic lightbar. easy on, easy off.


----------



## ff1241 (Dec 4, 2010)

mikelawtown;1181937 said:


> How do you like the sound off light? I think i would also use Green Bay magnets like that too...LOL.........GO PATS.....


I just got it two weeks ago and have not had snow to plow for over 3 weeks now. Just playing with it I like it. I can pick and change the flash patterns easily. With the 4 magnets its still hard to pull off even with the flat refrigerator magnets. I still take the lightbar off when the plow is not on but refrigerator magnets keep the top of the truck from getting scratched.

Some of the guys on the fire dept have other brands of mini lightbars for snowplowing. Im going to try and get a video to compare them all.


----------



## John911 (Mar 7, 2006)

Just buy your next mini lightbar with magnetic suction mounts. Whelen makes them for many products. Just a few buck more than magnetic mount but no scratches and no rust stains.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

atvriderinmass;1180838 said:


> What do you guys put under your magnets to stop it from leaving marks? I heard that they rust up and leave marks. I'm sure this must have been posted somewhere but couldn't find it.


go to www.priority1emergency.com they have rubber boot covers for 90lb pull magnets 4 of them for $10 dollars ... and yes they fit snug .... no rust so scratches ... plus with the rubber in between the magnet actually doesnt slide around at all ..... i will see if i can snap a photo of mine .... best $10 bucks ever spent ..... i believe there under the PARTS category


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

Epic Lawn Care;1182030 said:


> atvriderinmass;1180838 said:
> 
> 
> > What do you guys put under your magnets to stop it from leaving marks?QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## heavychevy01 (May 2, 2007)

I just take electrical tape and cover the magnets. Seems to work pretty good.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I've got a rubber boot on mine, payed 3$ for it and it is perfect. Bough it when I bought my becon.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

BossPlow2010;1187768 said:


> I've got a rubber boot on mine, payed 3$ for it and it is perfect. Bough it when I bought my becon.


about time they developed something worth while ... LOL


----------



## harddock (Mar 1, 2008)

I cut up a sham wow and have been using it under by double strobe for years.


----------



## snowjim88 (Jan 6, 2011)

In the future you might want to consider the ACARI drill free roof top mounting platform. It is designed for those who do not want to drill holes in their roof but want a semi-permanent solution. The platform installs through the cab brake light hole and you run all your wiring through that existing hole. At the end of your lease or when you get a new truck, just remove the platform and it looks as good as new. No worrying about your magnets slipping, rusting, or scratching your cab roof.

Check out the website at www.acariproducts.com and look at the install video which helps to answer a lot of questions.

Hope this helps!


----------

